# Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch



## Moloch (9. Mai 2011)

Huhu Teichfreunde

Auf das Forum bin ich gestoßen, als ich mich über Teichbau, -betrieb und -pflege informieren wollte, da schon seit einiger Zeit so ein Neubaugedanke durch die Hirnwindungen geht und meine einzige Fachliteratur aus einem relativ alten "Tetra-Handbuch" besteht.

Nachdem ich jetzt schon seit ein paar Tagen das Forum durchforste und auf Fremdwörter wie Kapillarsperre, Ufergraben und ähliches gestoßen bin, will ich auch mal was schreiben und meinen Tümpel vorstellen.

Angelegt wurde das ganze vor ca. 20 Jahren mit einer großen Menge Fehlern und bis auf das frühjährliche Aufräumen und Ausmisten wurde auch nicht viel gemacht, bis vor ein paar Jahren aus dem Wasser eine trübe grüne Brühe wurde, da wurde von meinen Eltern ein Filterset aus dem Baumarkt angeschafft, das mehr schlecht als recht installiert wurde und seinen Dienst bis heute versieht. Das Algenproblem hat sich mittlerweile wieder erledigt, da strenge Winter und Eisvögel eine blutige Ernte unter den Fischen gehalten haben. In direkter Nachbarschaft zum Folienteich ist noch eine kleine Hartschale verbuddelt, auch liebevoll Molchloch genannt, weil ein paar von Gesellen sich da ganzjährig eingenistet haben und es im Frühjahr regelmäßig zu einem regelrechten Molchgewusel kommt . Die Pflege des Molchlochs beschränkt sich auf Abdecken im Herbst, weil __ Walnüsse im Wasser und die dazugehörigen Blätter ganz schnell das Wasser tiefschwarz färben und ab und zu mal __ Hornkraut und __ Moos rausfischen.

Meine dringensten Probleme beim Folienteich sind momentan Löcher in der Folie, deswegen fehlen mir ca. 15cm Wasser(entstanden durch ein mörderisches Bombardement im Februar, ein paar kleine Kinder konnten unbeaufsichtigt der Gaststube entfleuchen und haben fast sämtliche Steine in den Teich geworfen, am liebsten hätte ich die Brut hinterhergeschmissen.)
Des weiteren hab ich seit diesem Jahr Fadenalgen oder sowas und es ist fast unmöglich den wuchernden Wuchs von Wasserschwertlilien und Teichbinse einzudämmen.

Jetzt mal ein paar Technische Daten:
Länge: 4m
Breite: max. 2,5m
Tiefe: Flachwasser 30cm, Tiefwasser 70-80cm(von ursprünglich 1,40m)
Pflanzen: Hornkraut, Wasserschwertlilie, Teichbinse, Seerose, __ Iris und zwei nicht näher bekannten Pflanzen, die von alleine kamen, alles andere wurde verdrängt, Binse und Lilie breiten sich auch fröhlich ausserhalb des Teiches aus, da es ringsum ja immer schön feucht ist. Der ganze Teich droht langsam zu verkrauten, die Begrenzungsmauer ist mittlerweile in einem dicken Wurzelballen untergegangen und teilweise kann man die Wurzeln nur mit der Axt abschlagen.
Fische: Konnte nur noch 4 Goldfische zählen, allerdings verstecken die sich tagsüber auch nur noch und kommen nur noch nachts raus, noch nicht mal Futter wird angenommen.
Amphibien: jede Menge __ Molche, Erdkrötennachwuchs
__ Libellen: __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, __ Plattbauch, Adonislibelle, Azurjungfer und zwei anderen unscheinbare __ Kleinlibellen, die ich nicht näher bestimmen konnte.
__ Schnecken: __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke, __ Spitzschlammschnecke, Posthorn und eine kleine Sorte wo ich mir nicht sicher bin.

Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder und weil es schon halb fünf ist, schreib ich morgen weiter.


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Hallo Moloch,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teicherkrankten 

da hat sich wohl einer die halbe Nacht durchs Forum gewälzt  

sieht doch schön eingefahren aus, der Teich. Schade das es immer noch soviele Kinder gibt denen nicht beigebracht wurde die Natur zu achten 
Dein bissel Algenproblem liegt wohl am unterdimensionierten Filter, dem Eintrag von Nährstoffen von außen sowie dem nicht endfernen von Planzenresten des letzten Jahren, dazu noch die nicht optimale Durchströmung deines Teichs. Zumindest würde ich so die Bilder deuten. 
Schade das die Folie kaputt ist und man deswegen dieses Biotop stören muß.
Was hast du den jetzt vor mit deinem Teich, gleich etwas größer und tiefer???
Wieder Fische einsetzen ???


mfg René


----------



## Moloch (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Von wegen, morgen weiterschreiben.
Da Windows7 meine Kamera nicht mag, muss jedes mal die alte Maschine umstöpseln und hochfahren wenn ich Bilder hochladen will.  Verdammt nervig.

Hier ein paar Bilder von der kleinen Schüssel neben dem Teich.
Keine Technik, keine Fische, viel Grünzeug, viele __ Schnecken und __ Molche.



 

 

 

 




Hier tummeln sich fröhlich Unmengen an Schnecken, Molchen und deren Nachwuchs, ein paar __ Libellen sind wohl auch drin aber die bevorzugen eher den größeren Tümpel nebenan  Es macht immer viel Freude hier reinzuschauen.

Nach langem Überlegen hab ich mich entschlossen den alten Folienteich abzubauen und einen kompletten Neuanfang zu wagen. Da hab ich in meinen 4 Wochen Urlaub auch was zu tun und verplempere die Zeit nicht nur mit Mopedfahren, Grillen und Saufen.
Die ersten Planungen hab ich auch schon gemacht, es soll größer und tiefer werden, mehr Pflanzzonen geben und am besten auf die zukünftigen Bewohner angepasst werden, da ich nicht glaube, das sich die Tiere dem Teich anpassen.
Ich hoffe das ich euch hier in Zukunft mit meinen Fragen bombardieren kann. 

Beste Grüße Erdmann( ja das ist der Vorname)


----------



## Moloch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Ein paar Bilder wie alles grünt und blüht, bevor der Bagger anrückt.
Das Algenproblem hat sich auch erledigt.


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Na, das sieht doch alles sehr schön aus...finde ich viel besser als wenn alles so pflanzenarm ist!


----------



## Moloch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Na, das sieht doch alles sehr schön aus...finde ich viel besser als wenn alles so pflanzenarm ist!



Das lästige ist nur, das ich bei diesem Wetter jeden Tag Wasser nachfüllen darf, weil sich das umliegende Grünzeug fröhlich aus dem Teich bedient.


----------



## simon (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

hallo
also ganz ehrlich bin schon bissi neidisch auf die super pflanzen,echt gut dat zeusch
man sieht du hast ja noch gut platz da,also gleich mal richtig loslegen nach guter planungsphase.
allerdings den teich bissi höher ziehn weil jetzt ja auch der ganze schmodder von ringsrum bei regen in deinem teich endet(so seh ich das auf den bilder)
evtl kannst ja den kleinen teich gleich als pflanzenfilter mitverbauen 
bin mal mächtig gespannt was du da zaubern wirst
gruss simon


----------



## Moloch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Der Schmodder ist nur ekllig weil er sich am Teichgrund absetzt und man den Mist wieder rausschippen muss. Ansonsten wird damit das Pflanzenwachstum prima gefördert.
Mich regt eher der Wasserverlust auf. Meine Mutter kam grade auf die glorreiche Idee, das ich den Neubau bleiben lasse soll und wir doch einfach das Regenwasser aus der alten Klärgrube zum ständigen auffüllen benutzen können.:crazy Riecht ein bißchen aber ist ja nur für den Teich. Aaaaargghhh!
Da hat jetzt wohl jemand doch Angst um die Blumenrabatten, ich hätte das schon vorher umgraben sollen.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann


----------



## Moloch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Hallo Freunde von Löchern im Garten
Schon faszinierend was das olle Grünzeug so kann, beim Steineausbuddeln hab ich RIESIGE Schwertlilienwurzeln gefunden die aus der "Sumpfzone" in den Garten gewachsen sind und dabei auch gleich die Folie nach unten weggedrückt haben.
Das könnte vielleicht den massiven Wasserverlust ausmachen.
Aber vielleicht finde ich beim Abriss ja noch ein bißchen mehr.
Hab grad keine Bilder am Start, bin zu faul den anderen Rechner anzustöpseln.

Beste Grüße Erdmann


----------



## Papaschlumpfv6 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Schönen Teich hast du da. 
Gefällt mir sehr gut, ich hoffe das er nach dem Neuaufbau genauso schön wird.
Wie groß wird er denn jetzt werden? Oder soll er so bleiben von der Größe?

Gruß


----------



## Lycopus (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Hallo Moloch, 
was ich so auf den Bildern sehe gefällt mir gut - auch mir ist um den Teich eine ausgeprägte amphibische Flachwasserzone mit Pflanzen wichtig, die ja auch zum Biotop Teich gehört und zur Stabilität des Wasserhaushaltes beiträgt. 

Kann es den Bildern nach sein, dass der Teich den gesamten Tag über im Sonnenschein liegt? Dann wäre vielleicht eine Beschattung von Teilbereichen durch z.B. eine gepflanzte Grau- oder Purpurweide das Richtige. Muss nicht falsch aussehen und eine Überhitzung und ein gewisser Verdunstungsschutz würde so gefördert. Wenn eine solche Weide in einem undurchlässigem Behältnis eingegraben wird, bleibt sie zum einen im Gesamtwuchs kleiner  und zum anderen können die Wurzeln später nicht die Teichfolie durchstoßen. (Natürlich geht auch jeder andere Zierstrauch - ich selbst bevorzuge halt naturnah eine Weide weil - wie mir wichtig - daran wieder ne Menge Viecher leben können - in meinem Garten schon vorgekommen z.B. Raupen von Faltern wie Abendpfauenauge und Gabelschwanz - Fotos unten)

Vielleicht kannst Du bei der Neugestaltung auch durch eine sanftere Abflachung der Ufer unbegrünbare, weil zu steile Folienränder vermeiden. Naja und Steinreihen um den Gewässerrand ist ein gestalterisches Element, das ist dann eher eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks.

Das waren jetzt nur mal so paar persönliche Anmerkungen und keinesfalls Kritik. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Eingraben! 

ciao
Rainer  ;-)


----------



## Moloch (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen. 

Der Teich wird noch ein paar Meter größer und um einiges tiefer und es sollen zwei Teiche werden, die mit nem kleinen Bachlauf verbunden werden sollen, näheres dazu wenn ich mit dem vermessen, berechnen und zeichnen fertig bin.

Der Teich hat nicht den ganzen Tag Sonne, zumindest nicht komplett, Teilbereiche werden auch immer mal von dem dicken Nussbaum und der Hecke beschattet. Werd gleich noch mal an den anderen Rechner gehen da kann ich dann mal ein paar Bilder hochladen.

Beste Grüße
Erdmann

Edit: Bilder


----------



## Zuckerschniss (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Hallo Erdmann,
einen schönen Teich hast Du da und ich bin sicher, der Neue wird genauso schön. Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast, dann versuch doch, soviel wie möglich Wasser vom jetztigen Teich aufzuheben (Fässer, Mörtelwannen o.ä.). Das hilft beim Neustart für den neuen Teich. Und nicht zu klein bauen - das hat schon fast jeder bereut 

Viel Spass beim Buddeln.
LG Ellen


----------



## Moloch (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der alte Teich und das noch ältere Molchloch*

Hallo Ellen
das Planschbecken liegt schon in der Garage und das Areal das ich zur Verfügung habe ist leider auf 8x9m begrenzt, den Zaun wollte ich eigentlich nicht wegreissen.


----------

